# Bit of a noob question - How do you "Jam" ?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been noodling for about 3 years, and I've been taking lessons for about a year now and I'd say I'm at the point where I need as many outside influences as I can find to keep developing at an acceptable rate...but i'm realizing the learning path I took led me down a lonely road when it comes to "sharing the stage" so to speak.

How do you learn to play with other guitarists? I see "real" musicians who can just jump into a mix and play stuff that sounds like it fits and it just baffles me. I've only ever learned specific songs specific ways, I wouldn't know the first thing about playing improv.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

think about listening and making space when you are jamming.

i spent a lot of time learning with recorded tunes, they never complain if you step all over their playing or if you continue to solo through the verse......

it took me a while to realize that i wasn't paying enough attention to what the other players were up to (some took the time to let me know and others were just busy when i wanted to jam).

if you are respectful and share the song you may get some great tips from others.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well first, you roll a big fat one, yet I digress...

Good point about leaving "room", or dynamics, I suppose.
I too started out just jamming at home to recorded music, not knowing the difference.

First actual "jam" with some seasoned players, I was politely told that I don't have to be blasting away at all times.
That really stuck with me though and it does actually add a lot to the musics ebb and flow.

Get together with somebody, anybody and get your feet wet!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jam tracks bro, jam tracks. Even if I get together with a friend we put on the jam tracks and just trade licks. You can get them with or without guitar tracks on them.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

appreciate the feedback, made me chuckle because the jam tracks i've found sound like the kind of repetitive shit that I end up learning/playing after a pot brownie (quit smoking the stuff when my daughter was born, now i cook with it once in a while)

is a steady rhythm guitar the most important part of a jam sess?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a BOSS Dr Rhythm DR-3, my second Dr Rythm now.
This is much more suited to jamming along to as it has drums and a bass line.
Three different sections, each with fills, intro and ending too.

Same deal with the jam tracks though, it can get a bit stale using the presets all the time.
It would help if you're familiar with programming rhythms though.

You could probably find one of these used for peanuts now.

Nothing beats blasting out some tunes with other humans though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you can, try out local open mic nights. Go and watch the dynamics, try to sit in if you can. If you are a soloist, ie. you play solo pieces you might learn from hearing experienced players play along with/solo over your tunes. If you want to play lead there will be plenty of singer/songwriter types who will appreciate accompaniment. If nothing else you'll meet some like minded people who might want to jam in private too. Jamtracks are good practice tools, but nothing like playing with other people. Real people make mistakes, change the metre and the key, add or leave out bits of the songs. Jamming is as much about learning to roll with these things as it is about playing. But like cbg1 says, it is all about listening to the other players and making space for each other.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If u can,I believe that it's much better to jam with real people.
If u can find some players that u know personally,bonus.
When u jam with other musicians you have the advantage of watching how and what they are doing.
If they are good players and good people, they will leave a pocket for you to play in that is not too deep or complex in structure. 
As to your initial question: *How do you "Jam" ?*

my simple answer would be.........
How do you play a team sport with a bunch of people U may never have met before?
I'm quite sure we've all been there, done that. Not alot of difference, really.
Fun,ain't it? If it's not, find someone else to do it with.
cheers, D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Being somewhat anal, I started by learning songs in advance, at least enough to jam out the minimum chords. If I didn't know the tune, I would sit it out and listen, watch, and learn. My point of view at the time (I was a teen) was that I would need to play the guitar as well as I could the piano, that is knowing my scales and the chords that go with them. That way, if someone started a tune, I could find the key, know the notes, figure the chords, and get along initially by ear. The better I was able to play my own instrument, the better I was able to visually recognize hand movements and chord shapes, and notes, when played by others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^^^ what he said.

I started jamming with a buddy of mine in high school(95ish). He played drums and I played nirvana, green day, GnR ect. to get started and eventually I'd get into a riff and start jamming on it using variations of the general riff. Improvising with me has always been hit and miss but you cant win if you dont play. So get playing! Use your ears! Find some people you can jam with.

I still jam with that drummer and we still start off with a few covers until we find the groove that inspires creativity and inspiration. 
Then we light up that groove and pass it around lol

I used to run a few open mic nights in college. Open mics are good for playing out in front of people not so great for learning to jam but if you are comfortable with some simple covers in a live setting, its a good chance to play with some experienced players (if the open mic has a full band).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I go to a jam every 2nd Saturday. Just a bunch of folks sitting around and playing. You don't have to be good, or able to do a solo. The key is called and everyone who wants can strum along. A lot of hoaky old country and folk tunes and skills that run from people that barely know 3 chords to people who play for money. It is all for fun, acoustics mainly. I started out just sitting in the background with my guitar, now I take the occasional song and torture people with my singing. I still could not solo if my life depended on it, but I have fun playing, and that is what it is all about. Sometimes a drummer shows up, someone will pick up a bass here and there. People show up with fiddles and harmonicas and mandolins etc. I was surprised that an old rock and roller like me enjoys and knows a lot of the material played. Heck, we even have some folks show up and do originals. If you are lucky, you may find similar in your town.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brain pick. Ask questions. Before a tune starts, ask what key it's in, and/or general changes are used. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

some good tips already. not a big fan of jamming myself, unless it is with very good/experienced musicians. having said that, I am hosting an acoustic jam with friends tonight, should be interesting. 

biggest problem I have with playing with inexperienced players is that they overplay like mad and they only want to, or know how to, carry the song all by themselves. 

since you are starting out, get together with just one person to start maybe. and since you have learned to play tunes yourself, you probably aren't very good at improvising and following other players, so a good bass player and drummer will know how to make you sound good. 

playing with others is fun, even if it ain't great music.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

watching what chords they're shaping helps to follow along .. sometimes.
when I arrived last year at Gerry's (Riff Wrath) jam, there were already
a coupla' guys on guitar and a drummer. I got on the bass and played
along (looking at one guys positioning). It sounded totally out of tune
I felt/listened my way through the rest of the song before tuning up.
but, the bass was in tune. turns out the guitarist I was following was 
tuned to open G.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm nota great improv guy.
if I jam with some guys, I like to discuss/prepare a handful of tunes ahead of time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My jams are usually me and a friend (or group of friends) with our guitars. They're never organized, sometimes they involve beer, and they're usually quite fun. I've jammed "wonderwall" with some roomies before, I've jammed "hey ya" with a ukele player of a neighbour.. it's just about having a couple chord progressions or easy songs people know. I've never been to a formal jam session - it sounds exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I jam with many of my students as a part of their lessons virtually every day. Most of the time they don't know I'm winging it. In that way, they are performing (reading, or playing the tune as they know it) but I'm jamming other parts, chords, substitutions, added walking bass lines, fills, etc. As often as possible I have them trade parts with me. They learn to jam this way. 

Lots of band practices turn into jams, or we jam out the odd song on the fly. Often that's how new arrangements develop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Caution. Jamming is addictive and some of us are up to 3 nights a week. I try to be discreet. Wed is country ,Thurs is rockin' roll, and Friday I will perform my stuff. That way people don't really notice how much I am Jamming. I do admit to playing some reggae for some real authentic Jamming .....

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless you all have been playing together for a bit, no one ends a song the same...lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Unless you all have been playing together for a bit, no one ends a song the same...lol


One jam I go to we sometimes call a style of ending and end all songs the same. Ok boy's it's big ending night.....laughs but it can be productive.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a lesson today and asked to start working on how to blend in with others. We worked on identifying keys the chords used within them. it was basically me doing the backing track and my instructor doing the improv part i'd like to be able to do, but i feel like it's a big step in the right direction.

Thanks again for all the input


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> I had a lesson today and asked to start working on how to blend in with others. We worked on identifying keys the chords used within them. it was basically me doing the backing track and my instructor doing the improv part i'd like to be able to do, but i feel like it's a big step in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input


----------

